# Muskoka Moon



## Rick in the Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

I can hardly wait to play with my band again! In the meantime I made this video playing all the instruments. Video on iPhone, then edited on iMovie. I dumped the live recording onto Garageband, then gave it one pass with each of the other instruments. I'll try this again at some point and get better takes of everything. Cheers!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Love it!,... my kind of of pure heart and soul music. 
I can hear a full production in my head with drums, some soul sister backup vocals, maybe a pinch of banjo and or harmonica,... but definitely a little Hammond B3 or C3 organ with Leslie 122 speaker cabinet.

Rick, I was watching another video of yours playing 'Below The Surface' and noticed and interesting string setup on the Seagull acoustic. Did you replace the nut to accommodate the three double string configurations? What gauge strings do you use?
At first I thought it was a Nashville tuning string set but with a closer look it is something I have never seen before. Is this your own original approach or one that has been used previously?,... or am I just that much out of the loop? lol.

Also enjoyed this perfromance.





I'm looking forward to seeing that Muskoka Moon this summer.


----------



## Rick in the Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

Midnight Rider said:


> Love it!,... my kind of of pure heart and soul music.
> I can hear a full production in my head with drums, some soul sister backup vocals, maybe a pinch of banjo and or harmonica,... but definitely a little Hammond B3 or C3 organ with Leslie 122 speaker cabinet.
> 
> Rick, I was watching another video of yours playing 'Below The Surface' and noticed and interesting string setup on the Seagull acoustic. Did you replace the nut to accommodate the three double string configurations? What gauge strings do you use?
> ...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice! Looking forward to hearing you live again!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for the explanation on the Cuban Tres. I will be looking for a used one for sale to cut my teeth on. I can see where this instrument will come into play during the process of recording some of my songs. A good reminder that I don't know all there is to know about the world of stringed instruments,... another humbling life experience.


----------

